# Bassmaster Classic



## bassinchris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm headed to the classic in the morning. Anybody else going?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 19, 2015)

Headed that way around lunch.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 19, 2015)

Put a lot of pics on here for us that aren't going to make the trip !


----------



## brian lancaster (Feb 19, 2015)

will any of the tournament be on tv


----------



## bassinchris (Feb 19, 2015)

I can't wait.  Its like being a kid waiting to go to Disney World.


----------



## bsanders (Feb 19, 2015)

I will be there on the lake tailing a couple of the top guys..... not sure who yet. But I will take plenty of pictures.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Feb 20, 2015)

Been here since yesterday. Got early entry to the expo so I'll be there soon


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey guys.  If you come to the expo show, stop by my booth and say hello.  The SpotSticker booth is #6035.   We have a lot of new stuff.   Make sure to introduce yourself when you stop by


And bring a jacket.    

Ryan


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Feb 20, 2015)

brian lancaster said:


> will any of the tournament be on tv



Not until March 7th,.....but the live computer coverage is great. Ended at 1 pm.


----------



## Hookum (Feb 20, 2015)

I'll be up there when they open on Saturday with my little man.


----------



## TeeeJaay (Feb 20, 2015)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Not until March 7th,.....but the live computer coverage is great. Ended at 1 pm.



Yup.. loaded the page.. now i'm catching up


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 20, 2015)

Dean Rojas 21#  a 3# lead w 17 anglers weighed in.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 20, 2015)

Skeet Reese just weighed in 20-2. 1# back


----------



## striper sniper (Feb 20, 2015)

How much is it to get in expo and can anyone watch weigh in?


----------



## Batjack (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah, the expo is free and as far as I know the weigh ins are open to anyone. Lots of folks at the blast off yesterday despite the temps.


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 21, 2015)

At his next stop, Tharp hooked a "pretty good one" and started to reel, but his drag was frozen.

"The reel was working fine until I hooked the fish," he said. "I had to hand-wind it in. I ran to another creek where I thought I was going to catch 'em and ran about a quarter-mile through ice and said, 'This ain't going to work.'"

I told yall they were gonna need ice fishing gear...


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 21, 2015)

The expo is free and it was out of control yesterday.  Tons of people.  Thanks to all the GON guys that stopped by the SpotSticker booth yesterday and bought stuff.   I enjoyed talking with you guys.   Hope to see more of you today.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Feb 22, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> Hey guys.  If you come to the expo show, stop by my booth and say hello.  The SpotSticker booth is #6035.   We have a lot of new stuff.   Make sure to introduce yourself when you stop by
> 
> 
> And bring a jacket.
> ...



His booth was so good, I stopped by 3 times


----------



## riprap (Feb 22, 2015)

GGGGG Giant Bass...get loud!

What happened to Bob Cobb looking serious on the bank in the brutal conditions and a simple weigh in?


----------



## jerseycat9 (Feb 22, 2015)

Go Ike!


----------



## jerseycat9 (Feb 22, 2015)

Dang


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 22, 2015)

Casey wins! I'm happy for him...


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 22, 2015)

YES!!! For once a man I pulling for won!!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 22, 2015)

Pretty lethal in his backyard pond....


----------



## jeremyledford (Feb 22, 2015)

Congrats to Casey! I was hoping him or Randy Howell would win it. Can't complain on how things went down!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 22, 2015)

I was wanting Ike or Tak to take it, but it was not in the cards. Congrats to Casey on an impressive win.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Feb 22, 2015)

Yea I was pulling for Randy to repeat but Casey just smashed them with 50 plus pds.Congrats to him maybe he can repeat next year for a back to back champion..


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 22, 2015)

Great to see a hometown winner on Hartwell! Congrats! Good article on how he did it.
http://www.southcarolinasportsman.com/details.php?id=4372


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 22, 2015)

LOL at that article.  Lets see what "Company" comes out with the Casey Ashley "Spin head".   Haha


Good job on the win


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 22, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> LOL at that article.  Lets see what "Company" comes out with the Casey Ashley "Spin head".   Haha
> 
> 
> Good job on the win


I couldn't figure out if he was talking about an underspin or a pony head or a blade runner????


----------



## Randall (Feb 22, 2015)

I like the fact that the live Go Pro Camera keeps them honest about what they caught them on. Looked like a homemade pony type head with a slightly larger than normal blade.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 22, 2015)

Scout'nStripers said:


> I couldn't figure out if he was talking about an underspin or a pony head or a blade runner????




I never got a chance to see what it looked like but it was basically the same thing me and others make.  Basically a Fish Head spin.   The old pony style was around for a while then Rick did the Fish head style.  There are molds out there available for the Pony Head style so more people can make them in that style.   

They said his bait had a 3 1/2 nickel willow which is the same blade most of us use on our Underspin/Blade Runner/Pony Head/Fish Head.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 22, 2015)

I've got the pony head mold in several sizes and I actually made some pony head bucktails that my partner and I threw 2 weeks ago. I've been using them on Lanier off and on for years but never had much luck with them. We've had much better luck with the underspin. I think the 3 and half nickel willow is just about the all around right size for my underspins and spinnerbaits.


----------



## Randall (Feb 22, 2015)

I just zoomed in on one to see exactly what he had. It was a basic roadrunner type (old school crappie type style) with a larger hook and looked like a fluke jr as trailer. For sure not a fishhead spin or any of the newer types.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 22, 2015)

Randall said:


> I just zoomed in on one to see exactly what he had. It was a basic roadrunner type (old school crappie type style) with a larger hook and looked like a fluke jr as trailer. For sure not a fishhead spin or any of the newer types.



Probably something like this. This is the 3 and a half willow and a 3/8 pony I pulled off the rack. Only this has an Eagle Claw hook.


----------



## Randall (Feb 22, 2015)

I have always preferred the pony head type myself. Big difference in where it puts the center of gravity to keep it from rolling over as much when you bump bottom, twitch it, pause it or speed it up.


----------



## Randall (Feb 22, 2015)

Scout'nStripers said:


> Probably something like this. This is the 3 and a half willow and a 3/8 pony I pulled off the rack. Only this has an Eagle Claw hook.



Casey's bait looks just like a crappie style roadrunner with the exception of bigger hook. Even has the little protruding spot for the eye.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 22, 2015)

If Casey's dad makes them, he is probably like me and has taken a drill or a dremel to modify his molds to accommodate larger hooks or other attachments. I like using thicker Mustad hooks with some of my jigs but stock molds are made for thinner hooks like stock Eagle Claws.


----------



## Randall (Feb 22, 2015)

Here are a couple shots from go pro video


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 22, 2015)

Good forensics Randall! Yea, that looks like a white pony head sticking straight up with the Fluke jr and the hook in the corner of  fishes mouth. The hook eyelet is sticking up on the right and it looks like he's got a good a ball bearing swivel attached to the crane swivel coming out of the jig head and the 3 and a half willow swinging around.


----------



## Randall (Feb 22, 2015)

Scout'nStripers said:


> Good forensics Randall! Yea, that looks like a white pony head sticking straight up with the Fluke jr and the hook in the corner of  fishes mouth. The hook eyelet is sticking up on the right and it looks like he's got a good a ball bearing swivel attached to the crane swivel coming out of the jig head and the 3 and a half willow swinging around.



I think the reason the blade looked bigger when watching was the extra swivel. Didn't notice that until I stopped it and zoomed in. All companies and pro or prostaff fishermen should have video like this going when making claims as to what they used and caught fish on.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 22, 2015)

That's good stuff right there Randall. I did a little more research and the jig head in my hand in the picture above is a Sea Horse jig head and the one I think Casey was using was a true pony head. You can buy either mold on Do-It website but you have to do some modifications to accommodate a bigger thicker hook. Some of those stock hooks they recommend on the mold will bend with a bigger fish.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 23, 2015)

I ordered the Pony Head mold this morning. The largest head on any of the pony head molds is 3/8 ounce. I figure there will be a run on the molds when the word gets out.
Some guys on Bass Tackle Buy and Barter were trying to sell home made junky underspins with fluke jr's and was saying it was the one that Casey won the tournament on last night.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ashley used the homemade bait called a Blade Runner — a bait featuring a swivel, a pony head and a blade, fished with a popular manufactured plastic Zoom Super Fluke Jr.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 23, 2015)

TroyBoy30 said:


> Ashley used the homemade bait called a Blade Runner — a bait featuring a swivel, a pony head and a blade, fished with a popular manufactured plastic Zoom Super Fluke Jr.


Yep, that's what we've been talking about in the thread above and that seems to be what the article says in the link. I guess his dad makes them for him. Good choice I'd say.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Feb 23, 2015)

From the wired2fish article

http://wired2fish.scout.com/story/1520286-ashley-wins-2015-bassmaster-classic?s=537

"The bait my father rigged for me is nothing special. It's a lure we fish all the time. It's a pony head do-it mold with a Sampo Swivel. It's got a 4/0 Mustad hook in it and then a small 3 1/2 willow nickel-finish blade. The key is the good high-quality swivel

Any underspin would have worked


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 23, 2015)

Just what I suspected. He modified the mold to take a stronger mustad. Here's a pic I just made with the quality Sampo swivel he was talking about and a 3 and half nickel willow on a horse head. The only differences is that it was a pony head and a different fluke style. I put one of my flukes on it, but this is what I gather it looked like from Randall's jam up forensics and a knowledge of making these things.


----------



## jocko755 (Feb 23, 2015)

The SC Fans were NUTS over Casey Ashley.   No big surprize for him to win.   The Wellness arena was packed - as was the EXPO.  Parking at the EXPO was full by 10a and it took me to 11a, to just make my own spot with the 4x4.  The Police and parking attendants had no idea what the heck they were doing.  

Each year it gets bigger and bigger.  Probably one of the biggest crowds I've seen for a Classic.   Both Lane boys made the top 10 with Bobby Lane taking second.  Also another impressive Classic by Paul Mueller.


----------



## jocko755 (Feb 23, 2015)

There always seems to be a run on Classic winning baits.  I like the modification to add a ball bearing swivel.   The underspin was not the ONLY bait he and others used,  but I guess it's gonna get alot of press and you'll see a run on them.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 23, 2015)

jocko755 said:


> There always seems to be a run on Classic winning baits.  I like the modification to add a ball bearing swivel.   The underspin was not the ONLY bait he and others used,  but I guess it's gonna get alot of press and you'll see a run on them.


It's possible that Casey's dad might put something together for retail sales. It would be a good way to pocket a little beer money. I'd just like to throw one a few times on Lanier to see what happens. We've been throwing a little white horsehead bucktail with a sampo and a 3 and a half nickel willow and not having much luck with it lately, but then again.... I haven't had much luck with anything.


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 23, 2015)

Scout'nStripers said:


> It's possible that Casey's dad might put something together for retail sales. It would be a good way to pocket a little beer money. I'd just like to throw one a few times on Lanier to see what happens. We've been throwing a little white horsehead bucktail with a sampo and a 3 and a half nickel willow and not having much luck with it lately, but then again.... I haven't had much luck with anything.



Maybe.

The Roadrunner people claim that they have a patent (trademark) on that design, and they are real aggressive about protecting it.  Do-it even sells the molds with a disclaimer that you use the product of the mold at your own risk.

https://tjstallings.wordpress.com/2011/01/23/counterfeit-road-runner®-lures/


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 23, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> Maybe.
> 
> The Roadrunner people claim that they have a patent (trademark) on that design, and they are real aggressive about protecting it.  Do-it even sells the molds with a disclaimer that you use the product of the mold at your own risk.
> 
> https://tjstallings.wordpress.com/2011/01/23/counterfeit-road-runner®-lures/



Smart move going with the trademark over the patent.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Smart move going with the trademark over the patent.


Trademarks are mainly for protecting your brand. A utility or design patent will protect your design and function. A utility patent can protect your lure function and design, and a design patent basically protects your design only.

It's very hard to stop someone from copying your design even with a patent. We've been working on a design patent for my planer boards for a while now. There is no way we could have a utility patent on them. We know patents pretty well. We just finished one for my father-in-law who designed a blade to bury utility cables. It was a Design Patent, not a utility. It cost us about 2 grand and a year and a half of paperwork.

I understand what Road Runner is saying but unless they can prove they have a utility patent or a design patent they can't do anything. I'm not familiar with  the term "trademark design patent". I don't think there is such a thing..  Trademarks or to keep people from saying it is a Road Runner when it's a knock off. Just like when Manns  ask knock-offs to stop when people started calling their castable umbrella rigs an Alabama rig. I assume Manns has the trademark on the term "Alabama rig" now.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 23, 2015)

Scout'nStripers said:


> Trademarks are mainly for protecting your brand. A utility or design patent will protect your design and function. A utility patent can protect your lure function and design, and a design patent basically protects your design only.
> 
> It's very hard to stop someone from copying your design even with a patent. We've been working on a design patent for my planer boards for a while now. There is no way we could have a utility patent on them. We know patents pretty well. We just finished one for my father-in-law who designed a blade to bury utility cables. It was a Design Patent, not a utility. It cost us about 2 grand and a year and a half of paperwork.
> 
> I understand what Road Runner is saying but unless they can prove they have a utility patent or a design patent they can't do anything. I'm not familiar with  the term "trademark design patent". I don't think there is such a thing..  Trademarks or to keep people from saying it is a Road Runner when it's a knock off. Just like when Manns  ask knock-offs to stop when people started calling their castable umbrella rigs an Alabama rig. I assume Manns has the trademark on the term "Alabama rig" now.



I would agree, except that the road runner head design is instantly recognizable, or so they would have you believe, so as to be considered synonymous with their brand identity. It's an ambiguous area, and I think that trying to hold any kind of claim on something as silly as a horsehead jig mold is like Metallica trying to patent a certain note like they did a few years back. 

I was merely admiring their strategy even if I disagree with how they apply it.


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 23, 2015)

Scout'nStripers said:


> I understand what Road Runner is saying but unless they can prove they have a utility patent or a design patent they can't do anything. I'm not familiar with  the term "trademark design patent". I don't think there is such a thing..  Trademarks or to keep people from saying it is a Road Runner when it's a knock off



Roadrunner has a design patent, based on their trademarked design.

They had a utility patent on the lure, and when that expired they got a design patent.  

Both are legally questionable, because as Do-It notes, people were making lures to that design a long time before Blakemore came on the scene.



StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I would agree, except that the road runner head design is instantly recognizable, or so they would have you believe, so as to be considered synonymous with their brand identity. It's an ambiguous area, and I think that trying to hold any kind of claim on something as silly as a horsehead jig mold is like Metallica trying to patent a certain note like they did a few years back.
> 
> I was merely admiring their strategy even if I disagree with how they apply it.



Blakemore's main strategy is to browbeat anyone who markets any  competition.

Read the blog post, not only do they go after the little dude knocking some out in the garage over the winter, they go after the retailer.   How much do you think someone wants to spend to defend the right to sell a $1.29 lure?  No retail outlet, no sales, so Blakemore doesn't even have to really lean on the guy making them.

If someone has some deep pockets, they probably could defeat the Blakemore patents, especially now that the dubious design patent has run out.   

I see that Cabela's has a similar lure with a slightly different head design in its most current catalog.  I'm betting Blakemore isn't sending Cabelas a "cease and desist" letter.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 23, 2015)

Where did you get your info Longhunter? Do they have a design patent # we could look up. I'm not doubting you but patents take time and effort. Not many tackle companies will waste their time and money on patents.  If they had a design patent, I would think they would probably be more serious about there product being copied by Do-it for years and years. Especially when you experience first hand what it takes to get a patent and the time and dollars invested. Heck, they may have started Road Runners with a Do-it mold and that's why they don't slam Do-it. There are tons of companies out there making lures and selling them. I have never experienced or heard of a tackle company coming down on someone over a design that is very similar to the one they own. I don't know about road runners history with their patents. My interpretation of trademarks is that trademarks are to protect your brand. A trademark design is more than likely a picture they use with their trademark. Trademarks and Patents are two different animals in my interpretation from what I've studied about patents to get mine..


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 23, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> Blakemore's main strategy is to browbeat anyone who markets any  competition.
> 
> Read the blog post, not only do they go after the little dude knocking some out in the garage over the winter, they go after the retailer.   How much do you think someone wants to spend to defend the right to sell a $1.29 lure?  No retail outlet, no sales, so Blakemore doesn't even have to really lean on the guy making them.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying I agree with their tactics. Just that I can appreciate that level of maneuvering.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 23, 2015)

Sorry...had to step away to pour sinkers. To be perfectly honest, I have never seen a patent on a lead head jig of any sort. I haven't been looking but I can say this, and anyone who has received a patent can attest to this. The patent office wants information and diagrams 6 ways from Sunday. They want measurements and exact data and you'd better have researched it before submitting something for a patent. They don't just ramrod your paperwork through either. We researched thoroughly before submitting our paperwork on both patents.

I'm asking because I'd like to go look at the patent online and see what's involved with getting a patent on a leadhead jig.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 23, 2015)

Scout'nStripers said:


> Just what I suspected. He modified the mold to take a stronger mustad. Here's a pic I just made with the quality Sampo swivel he was talking about and a 3 and half nickel willow on a horse head. The only differences is that it was a pony head and a different fluke style. I put one of my flukes on it, but this is what I gather it looked like from Randall's jam up forensics and a knowledge of making these things.










Your swivel is on upside down





.


Just saying


.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 23, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> Your swivel is on upside down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha, good eye! So much for "my knowledge of making these things".That's what happens when you rush and have bad eyes. Thanks.


----------



## jocko755 (Feb 23, 2015)

I liked the way he was fishing them and the Classic Live coverage was awesome.  Almost as good as a Jim Farmer Youtube!  

You could see and Casey would explain how he reel it slow and they would bump it multiple times.  He'd ignore the bumps and keep reeling until the fish hooked themselves and the rod would load up.  Seemed like he was saying they were close to the bottom too and in the cuts - he'd go as slow as he could just above bottom.  His bait looked small too.  Didn't look like a super fluke - but the next size smaller.  I know I'm charged up to go fish my underspins now!


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Feb 23, 2015)

Would a pic of the actual bait help. It's just an underspin, they all catch fish







One of my favs


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 23, 2015)

Scout'nStripers said:


> Where did you get your info Longhunter? Do they have a design patent # we could look up. I'm not doubting you but patents take time and effort. Not many tackle companies will waste their time and money on patents.  If they had a design patent, I would think they would probably be more serious about there product being copied by Do-it for years and years. Especially when you experience first hand what it takes to get a patent and the time and dollars invested. Heck, they may have started Road Runners with a Do-it mold and that's why they don't slam Do-it. There are tons of companies out there making lures and selling them. I have never experienced or heard of a tackle company coming down on someone over a design that is very similar to the one they own. I don't know about road runners history with their patents. My interpretation of trademarks is that trademarks are to protect your brand. A trademark design is more than likely a picture they use with their trademark. Trademarks and Patents are two different animals in my interpretation from what I've studied about patents to get mine..



I've been following the  discussion/controversy for years.

Started when I bought the mold, and got the disclaimer from Do-It.  Still have the mold, still make the lures for myself.

At that time, Blakemore had a utility patent which I thought was bull, and Do-It implicitly agreed.  But Blakemore  was aggressive in enforcing it.  Then that patent ran out (expired) and they got a Design Patent.  To be honest, I didn't know what a design patent was, but the RR discussion got me interesting, and I looked it up.  They do in fact have a design patent, which I also think is bull, but I don't care enough to spend money to prove it.

The subject has been kicked around for years  over on www.crappie.com, where Blakemore has made some pretty bold statements.  The T.J. Stallings blog I linked has a copy of the patent registration.  As I said, I've read the entire patent application, because I didn't think such a thing existed, just didn't care to keep the info once I satisfied myself.

This thread pretty well spells out the whole history.  Post # 26 and #40  is the official response, with the patent information.

http://www.crappie.com/crappie/jig-tying-lure-making-forum/209436-poney-heads-horse-heads/

Do-It doesn't run into trouble because they are only selling the mold, and not facilitating the commercial exploitation of the lure.  It's like me giving the formula to "real Coke".  You can make and drink all you want to in your own kitchen, but you can't sell a drop, and anything else you do sell you can't labeled "Coke."

In my opinion, which is worth what you are paying for it, it's as if Blakemore has trademarked the shape of a brick, and claimed it is unique.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 23, 2015)

jocko755 said:


> I liked the way he was fishing them and the Classic Live coverage was awesome.  Almost as good as a Jim Farmer Youtube!
> I know I'm charged up to go fish my underspins now!



Ha ha jocko, Casey has crazy style compared to my mess on YouTube.

Man, I'm fired up too. I've got some renewed faith in a couple lures after watching those guys this weekend. Man ole Howell was getting them on that crankbait around rocks and I had thought that wasn't going to get many at all with that cold snap.


----------



## jocko755 (Feb 23, 2015)

I watch your Youtube's religiously - since I usually launch out of MA,    You have provided alot of inspiration!  

Yeah - Randy Howell on the rip rap around the bridges with that craw colored Livingston Crank - was catching some nice ones.  Hartwell and Lanier look similar to me,  but I don't think Lanier has as many largemouth down on the south end?  Or maybe I'm wrong?  Sure alot of rip rap around,  but I doubt it would produce like it did for Randy.  That being said,  I bet theres some nice LMB up these creeks a bit.    I bet a craw wiggle wart would also work.  I haven't tried a livingston lure yet - I wonder if all the technology works?  

Despite the cold of the Classic -  the water looked good all 3 days!


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 23, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> The T.J. Stallings blog I linked has a copy of the patent registration.  As I said, I've read the entire patent application, because I didn't think such a thing existed, just didn't care to keep the info once I satisfied myself.


That # was from 1990 and long since expired if it was a patent #. I just did a search on the patent office site and I don't find any outstanding patents issued to Blakemore lures, Road runner lures and a whole host of other ways to find their patent. There would be a persons name associated with the patent and it would be issued to Blakemore lures. 

I did find some leadhead jigs that had a patent from years ago. It was ridicules, the amount of info and diagrams for a leadhead and a hook. 

The bottom line is that if Blakemore doesn't have any outstanding design patents on their lure, it's fair game, just don't use their name. Getting back to the original point, I'm sure Casey's dad would be ok if he wanted to sell a few pony heads for beer money.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 23, 2015)

jocko755 said:


> I watch your Youtube's religiously - since I usually launch out of MA,    You have provided alot of inspiration!
> Yeah - Randy Howell on the rip rap around the bridges with that craw colored Livingston Crank - was catching some nice ones.  Hartwell and Lanier look similar to me,  but I don't think Lanier has as many largemouth down on the south end?  Or maybe I'm wrong?  Despite the cold of the Classic -  the water looked good all 3 days!



So you're the guy who watches those. lol Glad I could help with the inspiration. I think you're right, a lot more lm up north than down here from what I've experienced over the years and here on my recent trips up north. 

Randy Howell had me digging through the tackle box yesterday looking for my craw colored crank. I was working the snot out of it on the rocks for a while. Working it real slow like he was doing it. No joy.


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 23, 2015)

True Turn Inc. the current holder of the trademark registration, claims that the design itself is a registered trademark.

Here is what is claimed to be protected. 



> Description of Mark 	THE MARK CONSTITUTES THE CONFIGURATION OF THE FORWARD PORTION OF THE FISHING LURE. THE FORWARD PORTION OF THE LURE COMPRISES A UNIQUELY CONFIGURED, GENERALLY RIGHT ANGLED, HEAD WITH AN EYE LOCATED IN PROXIMITY TO THE ANGULAR BEND OF THE HEAD



Here is the registration, and it still is in effect.

http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4806:o790v0.2.1

A jig head with a spinner that didn't look like the one described probably wouldn't be protected.  As I noted, Cabelas has a similar but different looking jig head in its current catalog.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 23, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> True Turn Inc. the current holder of the trademark registration, claims that the design itself is a registered trademark.
> 
> Here is what is claimed to be protected.
> 
> ...


That's not a patent, that's a trademark and a trademark design found doing a trademark search. I assume you didn't search patents. Blakemore isn't even on the patent registration page, it's on the trademark page and doesn't even reference the word "patent". You can't draw a little picture of your jig and get a trademark design and claim it's a design patent. That's not how it works. That's just a sneaky way of fooling you and that's what Blakemore is doing if they are the ones making these claims. 

That trademark design is for that pretty little picture they have. It has nothing to do with lure design, that trademark design is so nobody can use that little picture they have. If someone is telling you that's a patent or can keep someone from copying their lure, their lying and you can reference myself as a poc. I'd be more than happy to explain to them how patents work and the difference between patents and trademarks. I take it kinda personal if someone is blabbering around making threats and claiming they have a patent when they don't. 

There are other lure company owners reading this thread and I haven't see any of them jumping in here with their patent #'s or even their take on it. It's highly unlikely these days that the smaller mom and pop (including Blakemore) outfit puts in the time and effort to patent their product. If need be, I'll open a portal and let you look at what a real patents look like.


Look, as I said, we have 1 patent and in the process of another. We kinda know what to look for in patents, we researched enough of them. All you're showing me is the same trademark registration as the threat on the blog. If you want to believe that's a patent, your call.


----------



## coonhunter (Feb 23, 2015)

My son in law grew up neighbors with Casey he had a spinnerblade casey gave him he caught a lot of good fish on it I even caught one about 4 pounds.He has helped our High School fishing team out a lot too.Danny his daddy is a good fisherman too he fishes the Fish the Fall trail .Everybody around here is on cloud 9 today biggest thing to happen around here since they hid the Confedrate Gold.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Feb 23, 2015)

Scout'nStripers said:


> Randy Howell had me digging through the tackle box yesterday looking for my craw colored crank. I was working the snot out of it on the rocks for a while. Working it real slow like he was doing it. No joy.



I bought 3 livingstons at the classic and got that crank free


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 23, 2015)

Dang Troy, you mopped up. Nice haul!


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Feb 23, 2015)

That early entry paid off

Here's a new pic from his Facebook page


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 23, 2015)

TroyBoy30 said:


> That early entry paid off
> 
> Here's a new pic from his Facebook page


Well, how about that. Looks like a 3/8 pony head. Thanks for the pic Troy. I got that mold and a new Caney Creek Craw mold coming.


----------



## Tigerbass (Feb 23, 2015)

TroyBoy30 said:


> That early entry paid off
> 
> Here's a new pic from his Facebook page



I'm just now starting to fish, and understand how to fish, the under-spins. Would he "scrub" this bait slowly across the bottom this time of year or slowly swim it just off the bottom?


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 23, 2015)

Tigerbass said:


> I'm just now starting to fish, and understand how to fish, the under-spins. Would he "scrub" this bait slowly across the bottom this time of year or slowly swim it just off the bottom?




There are a lot of different ways to fish it.  Slowly dragging it on the bottom is the most popular way to fish it in cold water.   Swimming it in warmer weather.   

We also use it like a jigging spoon by pumping it off the bottom.   

There are many many ways to use it.  It is a confidence lure and without it, you won't fish it long.

I have been catching fish off of it for 20 years or so on Lanier.   There are slight differences in the horse/pony head vs the fish head/underspin style but in the end, they all basically work the same.  We use a 4/0 mustard hook in ours and a Spro swivel.   Having a quality swivel is more important when you are swimming it.  When you are dragging it on the bottom, the swivel does very little


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Feb 24, 2015)

what he said lol.  ryans underspin is very good and in stock.  you will have a hard time trying to find a fish head spin for a while, which is funny because he wasnt even using in.  Maybe zona gets a kcik back from the company for saying he was fishing it 800 times lol

http://www.spotsticker.com/product-category/underspins/


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 24, 2015)

Speaking as a tackle manufacturer I think the success of that little pony head he was using was because it was something just a little different and that's why his dad made them for him. Most little manufactures that make tackle can attest to this. He could have just as easily used a name brand underspin but didn't. These fish see a lot of different stuff on a daily basis and using something just a little different and out of the norm can get you a win. There were plenty of other pros in that tournament using "underspins" made by various manufacturers, big and small but they didn't hoist that trophy at the end of the tournament. There's a difference between something that works and something that wins. 

Zona did Casey a favor by saying it was something it wasn't. Threw the pros off the scent trail. Good job Zona!

I could put a willow blade under a half eaten hot dog and it would work, but if I was a fisherman and knowing that that little pony head on that set-up got the win, I'd be throwing the pony head for a while. I'll have my pony head mold by Friday and you can bet I'll be making a few and trying them. You can bet I'll have them in my box for my next tournament too.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 24, 2015)

Scout'nStripers said:


> Speaking as a tackle manufacturer I think the success of that little pony head he was using was because it was something just a little different and that's why his dad made them for him. Most little manufactures that make tackle can attest to this. He could have just as easily used a name brand underspin but didn't. These fish see a lot of different stuff on a daily basis and using something just a little different and out of the norm can get you a win. There were plenty of other pros in that tournament using "underspins" made by various manufacturers, big and small but they didn't hoist that trophy at the end of the tournament. There's a difference between something that works and something that wins.
> 
> Zona did Casey a favor by saying it was something it wasn't. Threw the pros off the scent trail. Good job Zona!
> 
> I could put a willow blade under a half eaten hot dog and it would work, but if I was a fisherman and knowing that that little pony head on that set-up got the win, I'd be throwing the pony head for a while. I'll have my pony head mold by Friday and you can bet I'll be making a few and trying them. You can bet I'll have them in my box for my next tournament too.





There have been thousands of guys on Hartwell using a Pony/horse head for years.   There are tons of guys making them and tons of guys selling them to locals.    It is nothing new and that is why Casey is not trying to make it out to be something new.  

The pony type head is more prevalent on Hartwell than Lanier due to the proximity of Ricks head to Lanier and the people who who have promoted it for him since he started.   

There are plenty of people on Hartwell who have both but you see the horse style head more there than on Lanier.

I still have cards and cards full of Ricks old style heads before he had to change them.   These are probably more than
15 years old.   Some of the guys here who fished this technique before it ever got popular will remember them.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 24, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> There have been thousands of guys on Hartwell using a Pony/horse head for years.   There are tons of guys making them and tons of guys selling them to locals.    It is nothing new and that is why Casey is not trying to make it out to be something new.
> 
> The pony type head is more prevalent on Hartwell than Lanier due to the proximity of Ricks head to Lanier and the people who who have promoted it for him since he started.
> 
> ...


I've had my horse head molds for years and I know that pony heads and horse head are nothing new. We've been using horse heads for stripers for a lot of years. I've made a ton of them and sold them all over as single baits and for u-rigs.

I've been throwing my little horse heads with long white bucktail hair for bass for about a month now with no takers. I'm pretty anxious to see how the pony head works with the fluke set-up on Lanier. I'm not expecting much but we'll see. 

Thanks for your inputs Ryan. I think this thread is one of the better ones when it come to tackle. One of the longest threads without someone throwing a Jihad on someone.


----------



## o2bfishin (Feb 24, 2015)

Scout'nStripers said:


> Speaking as a tackle manufacturer I think the success of that little pony head he was using was because it was something just a little different and that's why his dad made them for him. Most little manufactures that make tackle can attest to this. He could have just as easily used a name brand underspin but didn't. These fish see a lot of different stuff on a daily basis and using something just a little different and out of the norm can get you a win. There were plenty of other pros in that tournament using "underspins" made by various manufacturers, big and small but they didn't hoist that trophy at the end of the tournament. There's a difference between something that works and something that wins.
> 
> Zona did Casey a favor by saying it was something it wasn't. Threw the pros off the scent trail. Good job Zona!
> 
> I could put a willow blade under a half eaten hot dog and it would work, but if I was a fisherman and knowing that that little pony head on that set-up got the win, I'd be throwing the pony head for a while. I'll have my pony head mold by Friday and you can bet I'll be making a few and trying them. You can bet I'll have them in my box for my next tournament too.



My opinion differs here. I don't think it was pony-vs-fish profile style head that made the difference. It was Casey. They guy knows hartwell like very few. The difference of "what works vs what wins" was Casey. There were very few pros that did what he did all day. Many fished the ditches early on the herring bite, but few if any backed off and crawled it on the bottom in 35+ feet the rest of the day. The first two days, Casey quit throwing it and went to a jig, but failed to upgrade his weight much. The last day he stayed with it and eventually culled to the 20+ pounds.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 24, 2015)

o2bfishin said:


> My opinion differs here. I don't think it was pony-vs-fish profile style head that made the difference. It was Casey. They guy knows hartwell like very few. The difference of "what works vs what wins" was Casey. There were very few pros that did what he did all day. Many fished the ditches early on the herring bite, but few if any backed off and crawled it on the bottom in 35+ feet the rest of the day. The first two days, Casey quit throwing it and went to a jig, but failed to upgrade his weight much. The last day he stayed with it and eventually culled to the 20+ pounds.


Absolutely true and a good point. That's his home lake and as he said, Sunday was one of those rare days that the pony head would work for his style of fishing on Hartwell.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 24, 2015)

o2bfishin said:


> My opinion differs here. I don't think it was pony-vs-fish profile style head that made the difference. It was Casey. They guy knows hartwell like very few.



This is pretty much what I was getting at.  

It was not a bait that won it for him.   They have seen that bait plenty of times.  It was where he was and his execution.   

He could have been using any of the Underspin type baits.  He had them dialed in


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 24, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> This is pretty much what I was getting at.
> 
> It was not a bait that won it for him.   They have seen that bait plenty of times.  It was where he was and his execution.
> 
> He could have been using any of the Underspin type baits.  He had them dialed in


I guess in hind site it's pretty easy for someone to say that any underspin bait would have worked but any underspin didn't work, and his dad made those for him and told him he would win if he used them.

I got a lot of respect for us tackle makers that actually get their hands dirty making tackle (not rebranding a label of imported goods) and I won't take anything away from his dad by claiming my underspin would have won if Casey would of used it. I'm not that arrogant and disrespectful. I'm sure his dad is very proud of his son and the tackle he made for Casey. He made them and made the call and you have to respect that and not dilute it with assumtions. He didn't tell him to go use a common underspin and he would win like some would have us believe if he had them dialed in. My guess is Casey had used a lot of underspins but chose his dads Pony heads and won.

Like I said, I could put a willow under a half eaten hot dog and it would work but there's a big difference between something that works and something that wins and I think his dad knew that when he made 2 dozen of them Pony Heads for him it was a winner.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 24, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> This is pretty much what I was getting at.
> 
> It was not a bait that won it for him.   They have seen that bait plenty of times.  It was where he was and his execution.
> 
> He could have been using any of the Underspin type baits.  He had them dialed in



Yep.



o2bfishin said:


> My opinion differs here. I don't think it was pony-vs-fish profile style head that made the difference. It was Casey. They guy knows hartwell like very few. The difference of "what works vs what wins" was Casey. There were very few pros that did what he did all day. Many fished the ditches early on the herring bite, but few if any backed off and crawled it on the bottom in 35+ feet the rest of the day. The first two days, Casey quit throwing it and went to a jig, but failed to upgrade his weight much. The last day he stayed with it and eventually culled to the 20+ pounds.



Exactly. Any number of other baits probably would have worked too. Being dialed in eliminates the hack competition because they can't figure out the equation by trying to copy one factor. You are "spot" on.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 24, 2015)

Ignore function working great. Thanks GON!

Well, so much for a great thread. I can see where this is thread is headed now so I'll just go ahead and bow out. Great thread and great info guys! I really liked it. Thanks.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't think the bait mattered either. It was location and execution. He could of used any 3/8 oz underspin


----------



## o2bfishin (Feb 24, 2015)

Scout'nStripers said:


> Ignore function working great. Thanks GON!
> 
> Well, so much for a great thread. I can see where this is thread is headed now so I'll just go ahead and bow out. Great thread and great info guys! I really liked it. Thanks.



I think it's a great thread, and good discussion. It's interesting to think about what factored most in a big win - bait, angler, or spot.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 24, 2015)

We were being quiet about it but we were working with Jacob Powroznik who finished 5th.  Jacob caught most of his fish on our 7/16th Underspin.    Glad to see a angler who keeps his word.  Even if he got out company name wrong.  LOL..  Its SpotSticker Jacob, not Spot Remover.   LOL




http://advancedangler.com/2015-bassmaster-classic/jacob-powroznik-2015-bassmaster-classic-final-day/



.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 24, 2015)

TigerBass, 
      It's called ticking the bottom for us old poots. You drag the bait along the bottom at a slow pace looking like a shad eating a minnow. Easy meal (or two) for a bass. The key to the strike in cold water is the blade flash to draw a reactionary bite from a lethargic fish. The more flash from the blade the better odds of getting a strike. A Sampo swivel added to the bait gave him that little bit more action.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 24, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> We were being quiet about it but we were working with Jacob Powroznik who finished 5th.  Jacob caught most of his fish on our 7/16th Underspin.    Glad to see a angler who keeps his word.  Even if he got out company name wrong.  LOL..  Its SpotSticker Jacob, not Spot Remover.   LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SpotSticker has won me a load of cash. Never had a hook bend or break. The heads stay tight on the hooks. There is a particular combination of hook and weight that I bank on. The results are money whether I'm skippin' docks or workin' deep cover. Another member on here was with me on a good day last year. Most of our fish were on that jig head.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 25, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> SpotSticker has won me a load of cash. Never had a hook bend or break. The heads stay tight on the hooks. There is a particular combination of hook and weight that I bank on. The results are money whether I'm skippin' docks or workin' deep cover. Another member on here was with me on a good day last year. Most of our fish were on that jig head.
> 
> 
> View attachment 826486
> ...







That is some awesome fish man.  Thanks so much for posting them.    And thanks for using my products.   I appreciate your business.....


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 25, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> That is some awesome fish man.  Thanks so much for posting them.    And thanks for using my products.   I appreciate your business.....



I tried a similar head and hook once when I ran out. I'm glad I only use those in practice.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 25, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> I tried a similar head and hook once when I ran out. I'm glad I only use those in practice.




Strange.  You scolded folks for advertising here (see link), yet above.................


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=833134&highlight=crankbaits


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 25, 2015)

Tmpr111 said:


> Strange.  You scolded folks for advertising here (see link), yet above.................
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=833134&highlight=crankbaits



Thank you Tmpr! At least one other person see this.....ummm.. (I won't say it), for what he is. I already pm'ed him to let him know what I think of him but he still hasn't responded to defend himself. He's real good at stirring up trouble but when someone calls him out he runs and hides. I think we all know the type.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 25, 2015)

Randall said:


> I think the reason the blade looked bigger when watching was the extra swivel. Didn't notice that until I stopped it and zoomed in. All companies and pro or prostaff fishermen should have video like this going when making claims as to what they used and caught fish on.



I've never fished these before, why or why wouldn't you want your fluke to have a paddle tail or not?  Hope that makes sense....


----------



## o2bfishin (Feb 25, 2015)

Tmpr111 said:


> I've never fished these before, why or why wouldn't you want your fluke to have a paddle tail or not?  Hope that makes sense....



Fishing it as deep as Casey was, the paddle tail would make it a little more difficult to stay on the bottom. Plus you want minimal action in winter. In warm water, try 'em all. I'm real partial to the super fluke jr, but one day a friend of mine got many more bites than I did with a 3" curlytail grub rigged on it.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 25, 2015)

Tmpr111 said:


> Strange.  You scolded folks for advertising here (see link), yet above.................
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=833134&highlight=crankbaits





Scout'nStripers said:


> Thank you Tmpr! At least one other person see this.....ummm.. (I won't say it), for what he is. I already pm'ed him to let him know what I think of him but he still hasn't responded to defend himself. He's real good at stirring up trouble but when someone calls him out he runs and hides. I think we all know the type.



This is called a double hook up. Gotcha both in the same cast. If there was nothing wrong with what you did, then why are you trying to call me out for the same?


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 25, 2015)

Tmpr111 said:


> I've never fished these before, why or why wouldn't you want your fluke to have a paddle tail or not?  Hope that makes sense....





Typically you use the paddle tail when you want to fish it shallower or a constant depth.  The tail adds some lift and allows you to fish it slower.   

When you are getting it as deep as you can, the fork tail of the super fluke Jr type bait has no lift and will get down better.

Also, if you are having issues rigging the bait on the head straight, the paddle tail is more forgiving than a forked tail fluke.  A fork tail needs to be as straight as possible and you still may have to "tune" then thing a little just by imperfections in the head and fluke.   The paddle tail on the other hand gives some lift and some balance to the lure and will run a little straighter.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 25, 2015)

I ain't interested in your public lame excuses or your jibberish double talk mtr, that's over. It's obvious you've got a problem with me so when you find your big boy pants you come see me. I'm still waiting. If you want to address me, do it off line like a man instead of hiding behind a public forum.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 25, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> This is called a double hook up. Gotcha both in the same cast. If there was nothing wrong with what you did, then why are you trying to call me out for the same?



HUH?  That makes no sense at all.  First, I do not rep nor sell fishing equipment and I simply asked a question about Crankbaits --- I was seeking advice from the experts.  You then chose to question someone about posting their product and stated their advertising should be taken elsewhere....  You have no point here.... And in most cases just enjoy stirring the pot, it's very well documented.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 25, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> Typically you use the paddle tail when you want to fish it shallower or a constant depth.  The tail adds some lift and allows you to fish it slower.
> 
> When you are getting it as deep as you can, the fork tail of the super fluke Jr type bait has no lift and will get down better.
> 
> Also, if you are having issues rigging the bait on the head straight, the paddle tail is more forgiving than a forked tail fluke.  A fork tail needs to be as straight as possible and you still may have to "tune" then thing a little just by imperfections in the head and fluke.   The paddle tail on the other hand gives some lift and some balance to the lure and will run a little straighter.




This makes sense, thanks for explaining.   I should've known about the paddle tail lifting the bait.


----------



## riprap (Feb 25, 2015)

I'd love to come pulling in to the arena with a 1982 Cajun bassboat and tower of power 115 merc with cowling off. Smoking a cigarette with billboard stren hat on. Pulling the boat with 1985 F 150 4 x4. Audience's eyes burning from fumes. That morning on go pro I'd still be trying to start the engine, 2 cycle smoke rolling and the rest of the field blasting off in the background. One rod on the front deck. Lowrance bluewater pro rattling at the console with johnny ray 360 mount.

Here comes team merc riprap from Lithia Springs. Get loud!

Pull out 4, 3 and 4 pounders from livewell then shake my head. Act like I'm leaving the boat and go to the front live well with 7 pound kicker.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 25, 2015)

riprap said:


> I'd love to come pulling in to the arena with a 1982 Cajun bassboat and tower of power 115 merc with cowling off. Smoking a cigarette with billboard stren hat on. Pulling the boat with 1985 F 150 4 x4. Audience's eyes burning from fumes. That morning on go pro I'd still be trying to start the engine, 2 cycle smoke rolling and the rest of the field blasting off in the background. One rod on the front deck. Lowrance bluewater pro rattling at the console with johnny ray 360 mount.
> 
> Here comes team merc riprap from Lithia Springs. Get loud!
> 
> Pull out 4, 3 and 4 pounders from livewell then shake my head. Act like I'm leaving the boat and go to the front live well with 7 pound kicker.


That was you?


----------



## Loorawls (Feb 25, 2015)

riprap said:


> I'd love to come pulling in to the arena with a 1982 Cajun bassboat and tower of power 115 merc with cowling off. Smoking a cigarette with billboard stren hat on. Pulling the boat with 1985 F 150 4 x4. Audience's eyes burning from fumes. That morning on go pro I'd still be trying to start the engine, 2 cycle smoke rolling and the rest of the field blasting off in the background. One rod on the front deck. Lowrance bluewater pro rattling at the console with johnny ray 360 mount.
> 
> Here comes team merc riprap from Lithia Springs. Get loud!
> 
> Pull out 4, 3 and 4 pounders from livewell then shake my head. Act like I'm leaving the boat and go to the front live well with 7 pound kicker.


----------



## jeremyledford (Feb 25, 2015)

riprap said:


> I'd love to come pulling in to the arena with a 1982 Cajun bassboat and tower of power 115 merc with cowling off. Smoking a cigarette with billboard stren hat on. Pulling the boat with 1985 F 150 4 x4. Audience's eyes burning from fumes. That morning on go pro I'd still be trying to start the engine, 2 cycle smoke rolling and the rest of the field blasting off in the background. One rod on the front deck. Lowrance bluewater pro rattling at the console with johnny ray 360 mount.
> 
> Here comes team merc riprap from Lithia Springs. Get loud!
> 
> Pull out 4, 3 and 4 pounders from livewell then shake my head. Act like I'm leaving the boat and go to the front live well with 7 pound kicker.




HAHA. Love it!


----------

